

Life in the Trenches of healthcare.gov - zmanji
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQyj-kBRdo

======
angersock
Fantastic talk, somewhat raw.

The presenter sounds like he's holding back the urge to scream into the sky
and rock back and forth at the injustice of it all. Poor sysadmins. :(

